# Mobile TV streaming services



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Do a internet speed test using the cell phone hot spot. You may find that it get the job done better than you think it will.


Wife uses the T-mobile hot spot and it works better than Spectrum hardwired from modem to high speed router, to computer.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

MSS dishes might not even work depending where you are - lower 48ers come up here all the time and are mystified at why they can't get a signal anymore. My husband has to explain to them that the satellites are so far south that you basically have to be on a mountain with your dish pointing down to get reception.


I'd go with a blu-ray player and a collection of movies... I suppose you could go with a mini-pc with movies downloaded on it. Then you can introduce computer games and keep them busy even longer.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

> I’m not hugely concerned about watching TV on the road. But it’s nice having options for a 4 and 8 year old.



A smart Blu-Ray player and a nice collection of DVD's. Different brands support different streaming services. Sony claims to have 300+ apps. I don't use the streaming on mine but I know it has it.


All the 4-8 year old I've ever met will watch the same shows day after day. I have a 6 hour Disney VHS tape in the basement that has to hold the most ever time played record.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

If you had satellite service at home, you could add on the mobile service. But this option depends upon whether you're willing to have satellite at home. You'll also need line of sight to the satellite at home and in the campground. Plus you're coaxial system at home is a factor too among other things like where to mount the dish at both your home and camping area.

DirecTV claims their mobile accounts are not permanent fixtures and may be used part-time. https://www.directv.com/travelers/


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

There is a wireless internet service called FireWiFi.
It is about $80 a month and it is good for streaming.
It is entirely portable as well. You can use it at home, work or on the road.
It has no usage limits and is "supposedly" very reliable.
Part of the appeal is there there is also no throttling and that it can work for 10 devices with no problem. If you have internet at home you can replace it with this. That would offset the cost.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

There are products that increase weak WiFi. Something along those lines might help.

https://www.smartrving.net/best-wifi-boosters-for-rv/


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I would use a digital antenna for local channels when available and stream when my phone has service. Otherwise I would read a book.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Old Thomas said:


> I would use a digital antenna for local channels when available and stream when my phone has service. Otherwise I would read a book.


You are on here as much as I am.....I doubt either of us are reading many books.:vs_laugh:


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Small update-
I purchased a Roku Streaming Stick +. I put it on the TV in the living room in the camper for testing. Downloaded a few apps (WiFi from the house reaches camper easily) and tried it out. Worked really well, so I tried it off my phone hotspot and it still worked well. Worked so well that today I found the kids in the camper, watching Nickelodeon, while sipping apple juice and playing a game of go fish with the air conditioner on. 
So I’m ordering another for the TV in their bedroom in the RV.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Something I and I think others failed to mention is that some streaming services allow you to download some content for later playback. To a laptop or pad maybe to USB.



The choices and time to view are both limited by the content license.


----------

